# orchard, fescue and clocer per acre



## jhoward (Oct 18, 2010)

can anyone tell me how much orchard, fescue and clover per acre for hay fields


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

jhoward said:


> can anyone tell me how much orchard, fescue and clover per acre for hay fields


Are you asking seeding rates?

Orchard 10-15# alone,3-5# in a mix.
Fescue 20-25# alone,4-10# in a mix
Red Clover 10-12# alone 3-6# in a mix

Were you asking about Red Clover?Or another type of clover.


----------

